# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Was hoping to see ppl Post Abstract art here.

## Luna

Im working on my own pieces.. just wanted to see yours  :smiley:

----------


## fridge

Doodles from school are most abstract!

----------


## Solarflare

cracks knuckles..... my time to shine...... just let me find them  :Cheeky:

----------

